# Making an official complaint about a car dealer



## cagney (16 Jul 2006)

I want to make a complaint about a car dealer and want put it on record who can i make this to???


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Jul 2006)

*Re: Car dealers*

The Office of the Director of Consumer Affairs may be a good place to start.

[broken link removed]

And the industry body-The Society of the Irish Motor Industry.

www.simi.ie


----------



## cagney (16 Jul 2006)

*Re: Car dealers*

ODCA told me about my rights and Simi is not sighed up with this group..I just  want it on record somewhere , other wise they got away with it...


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Jul 2006)

*Re: Car dealers*

Well maybe call Joe Duffy?

I don't know who you could complain to if not the SIMI.

I would be wary of any dealer not registered with the SIMI.

Have you acted on the info from the ODCA re. your rights, i.e. can you take action against the car dealer through the Small Claims Court? If no statutory rights have been breached, then I am not sure what redress or recourse you have-anything said could be deemed libellous/defamatory if it has no basis in law.


----------



## cagney (16 Jul 2006)

The car cost more the the small courts can pay back, i want make sure people also know whats going so they dont get ripped off too..


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Jul 2006)

Well can you take a case in a court other than the Small Claims Court-if your rights as outlined by the ODCA have been breached, then surely this is an option?

Other than that, I'm not sure if you will be able to make it public knowledge without the risk of the dealer in question issuing legal proceedings against you!


It's hard to make this sort of information available to the wider public-if you did complain officially, how would the information get into the media-who would care enough to make an issue out of it?

Maybe somene like Joe Duffy, or Pricewatch in the Irish Times might be interested but I doubt it.


----------



## cagney (16 Jul 2006)

I feel sorry for next person who going to get ripped off because i dont have way to warn them , what system we have here.. small courts no good car cost more then they would payout...I suppose no-one cares but they will happens to them......


----------



## MugsGame (2 Oct 2006)

> small courts no good car cost more then they would payout


You can still take a small claims court case -- your damages will be limited to the small claims threshold, but you may get some redress, which is better than nothing.


----------



## dats_right (3 Oct 2006)

vv


----------



## bskinti (3 Oct 2006)

Even if We were warned I'd say We would still go back for more,I buy at least 1 new vehicle every year and I dont think I was ever not screwed, Its a fact of life but I still go back for more every year, all I can say you have to do the best you can to achieve a decent price for what your trying to get rid of and hope your new wheels will be trouble free. Thies lovely new forecourts have to be paid for somehow, it takes a certain type of person to be a successful motor dealer and fair dues to them with the likes of me going back in Jan for more and I did drive enough scrap over the years couldn't bear the thoughts of that again so new it must be whatever the cost,


----------



## ford jedi (4 Oct 2006)

sadly motoring heartache dosent end the day you buy a new car it can sometimes be! worse!!!!


----------



## Helen (5 Oct 2006)

This is an article from yesterday's independent, seems the DCA investigated this case:-

*Logbook tells the truth in illegal car 'clocking' case*

_Text of artice removed-please do not post entire articles-you are free to post a link and say whether subscription is required or not.  This is detailed in our Posting Guidelines around copyright_


----------

